# Word of the Day: Tatterdemalion



## jujube

Tatterdemalion - someone wearing ragged clothing.  You're  not a slob anymore.....you're a tatterdemalion.


----------



## hawkdon

by golly I got a new name for myself then!!!....


----------



## Ruthanne

I don't think I've ever been a tatterdemalion but have come close in my younger years.


----------



## hawkdon

Oh heck, since I got rid of car, therefore don't go anywhere, I 
wear sweats, just cut the legs short so no hemming, and junk
such as that....I was fairly neat for 65 yrs so now who cares!!!


----------



## AnnieA

I'm a tatterdemalion by choice when it comes to cotton t-shirts.  They're at their most comfy and soft when the first few holes start to form.


----------



## Rosemarie

I had never heard the word tatterdemalion until I came across it in a book. I had to get out the dictionary to see what it meant.


----------



## horseless carriage

I'm a Dandy Lion, not one of those, ugh, Tatter-Dema-Lions.


----------



## Sliverfox

My husband  walked into the house as a tatterdemaliion  to show me where the power saw got out of  control.


Not only were his pants  tattered & torn ,,his knee suffered too.


----------



## RadishRose

These tatterdemalion jeans are only $49.98


----------



## Sliverfox

Daughter in law informed our friend that her daughter's tattedemalion jeans were very expensive  even when on sale..
I'm always telling the grandaughters that I'll patch their jeans  for them.


----------



## RadishRose

I saw a pair of tatterdemalion jeans for $198.00  !!!    Who could be so foolish?


----------



## horseless carriage

RadishRose said:


> I saw a pair of tatterdemalion jeans for $198.00  !!!    Who could be so foolish?


$198.00 Cheapskates: If you are quick you can have this pair that cost £2874:00, for half price.
https://www.farfetch.com/uk/shoppin...MI-NSfzq-w7wIVE-3tCh1FswuBEAQYBCABEgJzqPD_BwE


----------



## SetWave

RadishRose said:


> I saw a pair of tatterdemalion jeans for $198.00  !!!    Who could be so foolish?


I took a duffle bag full of old Levi's to a so-called "Hip" vintage clothing store and they only bought two pairs that weren't ragged. Fools!


----------



## Serenity4321

I remember when acid-washed jeans came into style. I loved them and felt it was an 'equalizer' so that those with or without money could dress the same. Maybe that is kind of true with today's torn jeans..


----------



## Lara

jujube said:


> Tatterdemalion - someone wearing ragged clothing.  You're  not a slob anymore.....you're a tatterdemalion.


Thank you. I shall wear the Tattedemalion Title with honor


----------



## RadishRose

horseless carriage said:


> $198.00 Cheapskates: If you are quick you can have this pair that cost £2874:00, for half price.
> https://www.farfetch.com/uk/shoppin...MI-NSfzq-w7wIVE-3tCh1FswuBEAQYBCABEgJzqPD_BwE


Dang fools.


----------



## horseless carriage

RadishRose said:


> Dang fools.


There speaks the voice of wisdom, (and experience!)


----------



## Pappy

My underwear drawer is full of tatterdemalion shorts.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Pappy said:


> My underwear drawer is full of tatterdemalion shorts.


So long as the ragged in in the back, you should be good to go, Paps!


----------



## Pappy

Aunt Marg said:


> So long as the ragged in in the back, you should be good to go, Paps!


Lol, but mostly the band has separated from the briefs. Kinda saggy on the sides.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Pappy said:


> Lol, but mostly the band has separated from the briefs. Kinda saggy on the sides.


Between my husband and 4 boys, I know the ones!

In our house such underpants go missing mysteriously when I'm doing laundry and come across them.


----------

